# TMI but have to ask.. neuter ?



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hm... do you think it could be a bulbous gland? After Mojo was neutered I saw his and thought they were... balls. I even posted it on here and was super embarrassed after.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL I was not expecting such an up close picture!! haha.

I think it is normal. I remember being concerned after Vito's neuter. For quite awhile afterward it looked as though his testicles were still there. Eventually they do go down and kinda shrivel up a bit. Vito still has skin there, though.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't remember Tucker looking like that. Is it hot to the touch? Is Sam otherwise acting normal? I would talk with the vet. Is due to get the stitches out? 

On the other hand- what a good doggie Sam is to lay splayed out like that for momma to take a picture.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It could be a hematoma. When I had a foster neutered, I thought they forgot a testicle. Turns out that the lump that looked like a testicle was a hematoma.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Hank was neutered abut 3 weeks ago. He had no swelling in his scrotum, it looked/s like a deflated balloon. I'm thinking it's probably a hematoma. Does he get his stitches out tomorrow? (Hank's came out on day 10) Since it doesn't look like an infection I'd wait until then. If not, give your vet a call.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley had that too. I think he was a little to active after surgery. The vet told me that it was blood clots and their body will absorb them in time and the sack will flatten out.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Call the vet. That swelling is either on the upper end of OK or a bit into the not-OK range.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you sure they were removed? Could they have performed a vasectomy?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmm...I would say that is a little unusual 9 days post neuter as well.
I remember thinking Paddy's were swollen still after surgery (to the point I actually questioned whether they removed them!), but that subsided considerably within a few days. 
I would definitely be calling the vet for a post-op check-up just (even if a little earlier than requested) just for the peace of mind it will offer!

---
Kim


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

It's not hot to the touch at all, he's acting 100% normal, the vet made us an appt on Thurs (14 days post op) for stitches removal. I think I will call the vet and see if I can bring him in on Tuesday when I'm off work instead of waiting until Thurs. The incision looks great, I can actually see the skin is pretty much healed together there, but I'd like to get him in a couple days early for her to check out the swelling. It has gone down considerably from when it was the most swelled up atleast but I'd still feel better if my vet told me it's ok.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Are you sure they were removed? Could they have performed a vasectomy?



I'm fairly certain, they never mentioned vasectomy, and it did look pretty deflated the day we brought him home before it swelled.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Can you email the picture to the vet? Might save some $$$. Let him/her decide if you need to come in.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am positive Brooks' testicle sac looked nothing like that 9 days after surgery


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I am positive Brooks' testicle sac looked nothing like that 9 days after surgery



Good to know. I'll be calling the vet tomorrow I guess!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks just like Finn's did. We called it black balls. 

And He was fine, fast. Watching it shrivel does nothing for your sex life, I can tell you that.:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Looks just like Finn's did. We called it black balls.
> 
> And He was fine, fast. Watching it shrivel does nothing for your sex life, I can tell you that.:



LOL they've always been black.. I'm more concerned about the big testicle-like bulge in what should be an empty sac! :curtain:

Actually when I came home today it looks much smaller already... I'm still going to call the vet tomorrow and see if I can get him in a couple days sooner but I'm not quite as concerned now.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry but just to ask but when they neuter dont they just snip it all off? Haha i always thought they did but now it looks like they just go in and take em out?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jamm said:


> Sorry but just to ask but when they neuter dont they just snip it all off? Haha i always thought they did but now it looks like they just go in and take em out?



Nope, he has a small incision right where weenie meets sac (haha sorry), and they just pull them out and snip I guess. He's only got 7 stitches.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

hmm! lol very interesting haha i thought something totally different! Well i hope poor boy feels better soon! Its good its already gone down though


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sam's could take a bit longer than a pup who is only 6 months getting neutered... due to the fact that he was given the time to fully develop. Sawyer's took a good long time to reduce in size... and I don't think they ever fully dissappeared. He's got a bit of loose skin there now... 'course it's super hard to see now that the hair has grown back in. 

But having said that, it's never a bad idea to get him checked out and let a professional decide. Best of luck... hopefully it's completely normal!!

Sandra


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So what did the vet say?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The vet told me it didn't sound like the swelling was cause for concern and that if it got any larger to just bring him in otherwise she'll check him out at our appointment tomorrow evening (Thurs). It's actually gone down in size quite a bit since my OP in this thread.. I think he may have been a bit more active than he should have been so it just got a little more swelled that day. It is tough keeping this dog inactive, I am SO glad those stitches come out tomorrow, lemme tell you! We'll see what the vet says tomorrow about the mild swelling he's still got now.

On a great unrelated note, when I called the vet's office I found out my vet sells the dogs' flea and heartworm meds for almost $20 less than 1800petmeds.com does now.. yay, every little bit helps!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't be surprised if he's not to excited to go back today........


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Weeeelllll. TMI for sure.:doh: I had to laugh out loud at your picture. We are all just so obsessed.

I'm glad the vet things are fine, but I will be happier when he has been in and been checked. My young Feist girl had a hematoma after her spay and yes, she was too active. I hope that is all that happened to Sam.:crossfing


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck at the vets tonight Sammy...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, that was a quite an unexpected close up. Maybe a "NSFW" warning would have been apropos...luckily no one was in the office with me. That would have been awkward. "WHAT are you looking at??" "Oh nothing, just a dog's ball sac...why?"

Anyway, Ranger's berries took awhile to deflate after his neuter. He was around 9 months old and his claim to fame was having the biggest berries the vet had EVER seen, apparently. Gee, how proud am I? It took about 2-3 weeks before they shrivelled away to nothing. 

Here's hoping it's nothing serious! Good luck at the vet's today.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I love Belle to pieces and she snuggles a fair amount, but in hearing some talk about what GIANT snugglers the majority of their male goldens are I sometimes think....hmm....should we get a male for our next golden. However, I will say during a thread like this, I think I am glad I got a girl.....I don't have to worry about any "berries".....and I don't know if I would have the courage to talk to my male vet about stuff like that without giggling like some 14 year old girl.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam's stitches came out and the vet says the swelling that's left doesn't concern her at all... all is well!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Good news! Glad all is well.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Don't be surprised if he's not to excited to go back today........












Too funny... It helped me to recover from the very first pic...blanched, shaky, yeah, the works!

:doh:


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmmm... I guess you learn something new every day. I've only had female dogs, and I always thought that when they neuter male dogs that they remove the entire scrotum, but I guess I was wrong. Oh the things we learn on here sometimes  

In all seriousness though I do hope that he is okay and that things are healing properly!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

ebenjamin85 said:


> Hmmm... I guess you learn something new every day. I've only had female dogs, and I always thought that when they neuter male dogs that they remove the entire scrotum, but I guess I was wrong. Oh the things we learn on here sometimes
> 
> In all seriousness though I do hope that he is okay and that things are healing properly!


I didn't know either.  The only male dogs I ever had growing up weren't neutered. After Hank's neuter I posted a question in the Health sub-forum about this. Our resident vet graciously answered my question.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

That's great news! Glad to hear everything's okay.

I didn't know about the shrivel-effect either. Ranger's foster mom asked me how knowledgeable I was about post-neuter males and I replied I was clueless. Thank god she enlightened me! The first time Ranger sprawled on his back would have been worrisome. "Wait, I thought this dog was neutered...?"


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

good to know he's doing better and here is a TMT too much thought question...why do they leave the skin? I mean, if they took that too then wouldn't it look better? Hmm. Just wondering.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So glad everything is fine! The necrotic tissue take a while to be absorbed into the body.

I just went through this with my visiting friend Jen and her PWD Leo. She was convinced the the vet lied & did not actually neuter Leo bc of this same look, so we took him to my vet( who laughed at us, lol). I think it is a huge cosmetic difference between this and a youngster neutered at 6 months. Copley is my first unneutered dog, and I must say it takes some getting used to looks-wise!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> So glad everything is fine! The necrotic tissue take a while to be absorbed into the body.
> 
> I just went through this with my visiting friend Jen and her PWD Leo. She was convinced the the vet lied & did not actually neuter Leo bc of this same look, so we took him to my vet( who laughed at us, lol). I think it is a huge cosmetic difference between this and a youngster neutered at 6 months. Copley is my first unneutered dog, and I must say it takes some getting used to looks-wise!


LOL. I've had more than one great picture ruined because the boys are all still intact.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Brian, I would not have been prepared without the prep from Comet!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Brian, I would not have been prepared without the prep from Comet!


You don't realize the importance of the GR pants until you have an intact boy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

good grief! And, to think I opened this up at WORK! LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - okay I just opened this and have to say, I neuter my boys late (like 7 years) and yes, you can wonder if the vets forgot what they were supposed to do  

After awhile, it is just a sad empty sack, but it can take some time when they are older. As one vet said, you can just tell when a dog has been neutered late


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> You don't realize the importance of the GR pants until you have an intact boy.


And you need to keep a straight face when the little girl next store asks you why your dog always has 'poopies showing' :doh::doh:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> good to know he's doing better and here is a TMT too much thought question...why do they leave the skin? I mean, if they took that too then wouldn't it look better? Hmm. Just wondering.


They actually have 'implants' for that insecure guy. ('Guy' not necessarily meaning the dog! :doh: )


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> You don't realize the importance of the GR pants until you have an intact boy.



LOL so true! They shaved a lot of that area on Sam for the surgery so now it's weird I can see everything from the back when he's got his tail up.. I can't wait for it to grow back!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I've heard of the implants - why not just take the extra skin too? What is the point of leaving it? I mean, it would look immensly better if they did IMO. Just saying!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> I've heard of the implants - why not just take the extra skin too? What is the point of leaving it? I mean, it would look immensly better if they did IMO. Just saying!!



My guess is it would be a larger incision, requiring more stitches, etc, which means a longer healing time. Since it would be for a purely cosmetic purpose, they just don't do it. I wonder if they'd do it if requested though?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.neuticles.com/

... You know. In case he's a little shy around the ladies.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> http://www.neuticles.com/
> 
> ... You know. In case he's a little shy around the ladies.


 
LOL at the website...yeah to keep his self esteem. Too funny.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Taken from the website... under "Interesting facts" ...

"*As Natural As Nature Intended... *
The texture and firmness of _Neuticles_ Natural were crafted based on the firmness of actual animal testicles"

LMFAO.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

"*Reduces Pet and Owner Trauma... *
Loving pet owners are less 'neuter-hesitant' when neutering with _Neuticles_ and their pet is unaware that he has, in fact, been altered. With _Neuticles_- its like nothing ever changed."

Perfect! Now Rover won't feel suddenly front heavy!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dude did you guys look at the prices for those Neuticles!?? 

Some of the more expensive ones are like $900... per ball! LOL


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

You know, I wonder too about maybe sizing up? They are implants. Heck, make your dog feel much better about himself by upsizing to a DD or maybe even an F size!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So my dog and truck can have the nutz to match? Sweet!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I'd like the earrings :


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Dude did you guys look at the prices for those Neuticles!??
> 
> Some of the more expensive ones are like $900... per ball! LOL



Well this male says 

Worth EVERY penny of it!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually I think it is actually a waste of money. But how about a set of "KLIK-KLAKs" for those oof you old enough to remember them? It would be like putting "cleats" on the heals of your shoes as he walks!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This all reminds me of some horrible ornament I saw on the hitch of some (majorly insecure) guy's truck - a big swinging pair of silver balls. Yeah, that's gonna get you the ladies.


----------

